# Your Favorite Type of Music?



## Korex (Jan 2, 2010)

Personally i'm with Hip-hop, R & B, and Pop/punk 

how about you guys?


----------



## Hir (Jan 2, 2010)

To keep it simple, I'll say metal, but not the usual nu-metal stuff.


----------



## Korex (Jan 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> To keep it simple, I'll say metal, but not the usual nu-metal stuff.



now that you mention i kinda like metal too


----------



## quayza (Jan 2, 2010)

Hip hop, R&B, techno, and some rock. I can handle a little bit of metal too.


----------



## Takun (Jan 2, 2010)

Rock and subgenres, some metal.


----------



## Korex (Jan 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hip hop, R&B, techno, and some rock. I can handle a little bit of metal too.



I stay the lil jon and eminem hip-hop side.. you?


----------



## quayza (Jan 2, 2010)

Korex said:


> I stay the lil jon and eminem hip-hop side.. you?


 Yeah many are good.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 2, 2010)

My musical tastes usually center around orchestral music. I use that term to express my love for classical music, including baroque, classical, and romantic. My tastes extend beyond those periods as well. I also enjoy score music, specifically orchestral/synth/otherwise music from movies, TV shows, and video games.

I've also come to like some forms of rock and metal music. Specifically, I enjoy progressive, power, and symphonic forms of rock and metal. Certain bands I follow show this.

And, as you can guess, I enjoy fusions of the above two.

Also I like SOME country, but the whole redneck rock thing is just...ew...


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 2, 2010)

Metal here too...not the fake/talentless/mediocre shit on the radio/Top40 either.


----------



## Korex (Jan 3, 2010)

Haha I can tell Metal is pretty famous especially R & B


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 3, 2010)

Game soundtracks (especially from the NES - SNES timeframe), electronic, goth rock (specifically shit like Bauhaus and Sisters of Mercy... and *not* Evanescence / Mindless Self Indulgence / HIM / whatever the retarded kids in the Tripp pants are obsessing over these days), 80s, and pop.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm in to all sorts of stuff, but I especially like the experimental stuff. Post-rock and prog-rock are two genres in particular that I love, but I'm also in to hard rock, classical, pop, techno, jazz, movie/game soundtracks, and I absolutely LOVE showtunes


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 3, 2010)

[yt]Hmzds3ir3p0[/yt]


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 3, 2010)

As of right now, I prefer funk and progressive.


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 3, 2010)

I like Soft-Rock and Jazz 

I'm kind of guilty of liking Notorious BIG too rofl


----------



## REDnico (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh wow a favorite music thread you don't see these often


----------



## Vintage (Jan 3, 2010)

i was asked this earlier this week and i could not answer it. my favorites bounce around from rock to metal to electronica to soundtrack music to new age. christ. it's so hard to quantify this kind of thing to people.

i'd have to say i'll listen to anything once. except for country music. i'd even listen to the one spanish radio station in my town over the ten country ones.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 3, 2010)

- 70's-80's Prog Rock
- "Space" Rock
- Indian Music
- Turkish Music
- Arab Music
- Afghan Music
- Persian Music


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Jan 3, 2010)

Metal and classic rock, mostly, and some rap.


----------



## Korex (Jan 3, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> My musical tastes usually center around orchestral music. I use that term to express my love for classical music, including baroque, classical, and romantic. My tastes extend beyond those periods as well. I also enjoy score music, specifically orchestral/synth/otherwise music from movies, TV shows, and video games.
> 
> I've also come to like some forms of rock and metal music. Specifically, I enjoy progressive, power, and symphonic forms of rock and metal. Certain bands I follow show this.
> 
> ...



Orchestral ah...the type of music that relaxes you a bit


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 3, 2010)

Pretty much everything but most country and any top 40 rap or R&B.


----------



## Sabre (Jan 3, 2010)

I like alot of things, but I'll listen to melodic and speed metal bands the most. Avenged Sevenfold, Children Of Bodom, Soilwork, and others.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 3, 2010)

I listen to Metal, favoring the Power and Thrash genres. I also like to listen to some blues, and classical music sometimes.


----------



## goose (Jan 5, 2010)

House, preferably disco and electro house, progressive rock and pop.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 5, 2010)

Korex said:


> Orchestral ah...the type of music that relaxes you a bit



Well, partially. Some like Beethoven's 6th Symphony (The Pastorale) and J.S. Bach's Brandenburg Concertos are good for that, but if you listen to some like Mussorgsky's "Night on Bald Mountain" or Stravinsky's "The Rite of Spring," I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be terribly relaxed.

Or you could, but you can't compare "Spring" with the "The Pastorale." Two totally different energies.

Plus, when I say orchestral, I also mean film/TV/game music, which isn't entirely relaxing either.


----------



## Korex (Jan 6, 2010)

WHen you listen to Mozart you're smart, but if you listen to elvis presley your a genius


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 6, 2010)

Led Zeppelin and Final Fantasy.

That about covers everything genre wise.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

Korex said:


> WHen you listen to Mozart you're smart, but if you listen to elvis presley your a genius



I'm probably one of the few who'll say this, but I believe Elvis was overrated. I never understood why so many people like his music.:?


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 6, 2010)

Elvis was boring and pretty much just rode his way to fame on the backs of lesser-known black people. The original poser!


I listen to things that get me pumped up enough to go out and put a screwdriver in someone's eye. It makes me happy!


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'm probably one of the few who'll say this, but I believe Elvis was overrated. I never understood why so many people like his music.:?


You're not the only one who thinks that, trust me. None of his music had any substance to me. Or at least, I didn't get it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 6, 2010)

no real type
I just like music in general.


----------



## Clutch (Jan 8, 2010)

Rock and or Techno.. Pretty much anything that sounds good to me...


----------



## CurtCollie (Jan 11, 2010)

I love hair metal, 80's rock and melodic rock/AOR. Bands like Def Leppard, Journey, Night Ranger, Pat Benatar, Loverboy, Boston, Van Halen and Brother Firetribe appeal to my tastes. I also like Duran Duran, though and a little 80's pop. Some power metal too, especially Helloween and Megadeth.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'm probably one of the few who'll say this, but I believe Elvis was overrated. I never understood why so many people like his music.:?


 
BLASPHEMY!
Elvis was the main man to actually combine the "white appearence" into the "black" soul music. 
Elvis=blues, soul, and everything else that led into rock.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

And heavy metal is awsome.
For the record.


----------



## Cylo (Jan 12, 2010)

I would say alternative, but I don't want to get all that new garbage lumped in with actual alternative.

Radiohead, The Shins, Smashing Pumpkins.

That kind of thing.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 12, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> Led Zeppelin and Final Fantasy.
> 
> That about covers everything genre wise.



He's just going by Owen Pallet now, Final Fantasy is. Which is weak.

The Unicorns are the band that describes my music, 'cause they're where Modest Mouse meets They Might Be Giants. Whatever you want to call that.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 12, 2010)

Meh, I like everything, but my favorite types are techno and electronica


----------



## RipperFang (Jan 13, 2010)

I listen to Ska and Funk. I can groove with the best of em.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Meh, I like everything, but my favorite types are *techno* and electronica



lady gaga is techno


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

Lady Gaga is irreducibly pop.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Lady Gaga is irreducibly pop.



pop, techno..whatever she is


----------



## D Void (Jan 15, 2010)

Best kind of music is progrock and metal.
For example Boston, The eagles, Lauren Harris, and AC/DC


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

Metal and hard rock.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> *Metal* and hard rock.



mah second fav


----------



## Jelly (Jan 15, 2010)

the crappy kind :c


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

I listen only to neo-classical melodic death metal performed by three guitarists playing in helicopters and transmitting their sound down to the stage.

Everything else is unartistic crap.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> the crappy kind :c



i don't get it...


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

I like a bit of everything, but mainly metal. Only genre of metal I don't care for is nu-metal.


----------



## kolaric522 (Jan 22, 2010)

hmm mainly jazz, i play free jazz on jam sessions, but i like other stuff too...


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Jan 23, 2010)

mostly metal but I'm also open for electronica, some hip hop and reggaeton

video game music is awesome aswell


----------



## Marietta (Feb 2, 2010)

Classic Rock, nu-Metal, Rapcore, Rap Metal, and Rock.

Really, I'm into Rapcore right now.


----------



## torachi (Feb 2, 2010)

underground hip-hop and reggae flavored punk.


----------



## Dass (Feb 2, 2010)

Rock.

Perticularly of the instrumental and hard varieties.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 2, 2010)

Gah..well. I can like almost anything I listen to. 
Hardcore/gabber/speedcore/techno.
mathcore, deathcore, grindcore, cybercore.
Thrash (mostly "kill em all" Metallica, "reign in blood" Slayer, and Trivium.
Ska, beach rock, beach punk, punk (oldschool green day).
Bluegrass, celtic, folk, country (not country rock).
And Rap, 80's &90's rap, hardcore rap, electro.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 2, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Hardcore//speedcore/
> mathcore, deathcore, grindcore, cybercore.



I wish someone would melt all the -cores together. Except instead of being terrible it would be interesting and aware of itself.

Anyway, I don't really know what my favourite genre is, but I nominate Cybergrind for Best Genre Name.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 2, 2010)

what i _like_ and what i _listen to_ are two very different things.
i like everything music, with *very* few exceptions.
i have more fingers than i have hated bands/artists (i only have 10 fingers in case anyone was wondering)
but even the music i dont like, theres always at least a song or two that i dig, and i can always at least tolerate it.

now as far as _favorite_ music goes, im really fond of all of the subgenres and fusion genres of metal and hardcore(theres at least 2 or 3 dozen of them haha), classic rock, and rap(mainly modern mainstream but i really like old school rap too).

also, god is an astronaut, i fucking love them.



Stawks said:


> I wish someone would melt all the -cores together. Except instead of being terrible it would be interesting and aware of itself..



plenty of it is interesting, just not to someone like you. kind of how some people find history interesting, but i find it boring as hell. its the same deal. i see talent in all music, unlike most people.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i see talent in all music, unlike most people.



What about drone? I see creativity. It's more like sticking dynamites down your throat. Aside from all the physical pain you go through, there's no real talent, but some people like to "experience" it.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

oi punk
hardcore
grindcore
death metal

thats pretty much it


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> oi punk
> hardcore
> grindcore
> death metal
> ...



*looks around for music elitists*
This guy! >
let's bone!


----------



## Stawks (Feb 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> *looks around for music elitists*
> This guy! >
> let's bone!



Shouldn't you be off in dark room mourning FOB?


----------



## Hir (Feb 4, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> death metal


And yet you hate Behemoth.

Does not compute.

What death metal do you listen to, then?


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 4, 2010)

Drone metal


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 4, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Shouldn't you be off in dark room mourning FOB?



Nah. I been done doin that. Lol.
They really got worse and worse. Well, their second album, " from under the cork tree", was personally my favourite, but other than that, they just got worse until they broke up. I'm pretty sure they'll get back together. I just doubt they'll make another "dance dance".


----------



## Stawks (Feb 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Nah. I been done doin that. Lol.
> They really got worse and worse. Well, their second album, " from under the cork tree", was personally my favourite, but other than that, they just got worse until they broke up. I'm pretty sure they'll get back together. I just doubt they'll make another "dance dance".



From Under the Cork Tree was the best. High five. I thought Evening Out With Your Girlfriend was awesome too. Folie a Deux is too meta-emo, and that other album has like Dead on Arrival and a bunch of unlistenable shit besides.

Patrick Stump is a fucking tool though. Solo career? What is that shit. Start a new band FFS. Solo careers are such bullshit.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 4, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Solo careers are such bullshit.



this.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 4, 2010)

Stawks said:


> From Under the Cork Tree was the best. High five. I thought Evening Out With Your Girlfriend was awesome too. Folie a Deux is too meta-emo, and that other album has like Dead on Arrival and a bunch of unlistenable shit besides.
> 
> Patrick Stump is a fucking tool though. Solo career? What is that shit. Start a new band FFS. Solo careers are such bullshit.



Yeah, I love "pretty in punk" from "evening". I thought they really sold out in "infinity on high" and "folie a deax" was Patrick Stump just writing crappy wierd R&B/jazz/rock. It gave me a headache when it came out (when I bought it).


----------



## Bando (Feb 4, 2010)

Techno! And death metal, since my friend has an epic collection of it


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 4, 2010)

I like Shania Twain. I'm not gonna lie...


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> And yet you hate Behemoth.
> 
> Does not compute.
> 
> What death metal do you listen to, then?



stuff that isnt shitty "blackend death" or pseudo death metal deathcore.
i like stuff from old school dethrash like cranium, rigor mortis and even some sadus.
borderline with grind like napalm death, bolt thrower and carcass.
old school american classics like obituary, cannibal corpse and autopsy.
some brutal death metal like nile or decapitated, but really few bands.
some viking themed death metal... amon amarth 
and shit that is just plain win like vomitory, benediction and morgoth.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 5, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> stuff that isnt shitty "blackend death" or pseudo death metal deathcore.
> i like stuff from old school dethrash like cranium, rigor mortis and even some sadus.
> borderline with grind like napalm death, bolt thrower and carcass.
> old school american classics like obituary, cannibal corpse and autopsy.
> ...



no necrophagist?

also, amon amarth = win


----------



## torachi (Feb 5, 2010)

Some of my friends are in a grind band. I don't get it. Technical noise?? No melody = fail.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 5, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> no necrophagist?
> 
> also, amon amarth = win



well, necrophagist has to be the most technical band evurr, and what i like in my death metal are the blasts of aggression and anger and the noise. necrophagist is so clean it simply bores me to death.

and amon amarth is indeed win, theyre also viking metal, regardless of what anybody has to say.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 5, 2010)

torachi said:


> Some of my friends are in a grind band. I don't get it. Technical noise?? No melody = fail.


perhaps you cant hear the melody because your head is so fucking full of yourself.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

1. Classical music.
2. Folk music.
3. Music from the XX centhury and the older times.
4. Some random modern pieces.

Everything else is mediocre.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 5, 2010)

J-pop/rock

SMITE ME


----------



## Koray (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd say Aggrotech, Industrial Metal, Gothic Metal
pretty much those and maybe some metal


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> J-pop/rock
> 
> SMITE ME


If you like Versailles, I might forgive you a little bit.


Koray said:


> I'd say Aggrotech, Industrial Metal, Gothic Metal
> pretty much those and maybe some metal


So basically, the weakest and most artifical metal of them all besides core. I'm so sorry.

Also, what industrial metal do you listen to?


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 5, 2010)

Anything.
Except that new-age country shit Dx I can't stand songs about fucking tractors.

Although atm, I'm listening to some emo J-rock shit. |C It's terribly catchy.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 5, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> well, necrophagist has to be the most technical band evurr, and what i like in my death metal are the blasts of aggression and anger and the noise. necrophagist is so clean it simply bores me to death.
> 
> and amon amarth is indeed win, theyre also viking metal, regardless of what anybody has to say.



ahh ok, so no tech death for you then ;p
i tend to be a total sucker for technical guitarwork, regardless of the genre xD


as for amon amarth, its been a while since i had actually listened to them, so i was like, hold up, i need to grab one of their newer albums. got twilight of the thunder god, and its pretty much amazing.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> If you like Versailles, I might forgive you a little bit.



Fuck. Back when you posted some awesome Finnish shit in the song rate thread and I decided to not be a dick and post something you might actually like in response, I was gonna post Versailles but thought you'd call me a japanfag.

Er, Versailles are fucking awesome, is the point.


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Fuck. Back when you posted some awesome Finnish shit in the song rate thread and I decided to not be a dick and post something you might actually like in response, I was gonna post Versailles but thought you'd call me a japanfag.
> 
> Er, Versailles are fucking awesome, is the point.


They're the best music out of Japan, and you're only a japanfag if you like it for then _being_ japanese.

Did you like their new album? I preferred Noble personally, but the song God Palace was brilliant.


----------



## Viva (Feb 6, 2010)

My taste in music is still changing, but over the course of my life I'll have to say my most preferred genres are Rock, Classical, R&B, and Hip-Hop


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 6, 2010)

best of japan?
what bout gallhammer?
industrial black metal + BOOBES!!!111!!!1!... what else could you ask for?


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

Never heard them. But industrial black metal tickles my fancy...links?


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

8os 90s and punk rock heavy metal soft jazz country rap metal speed metal and some RnB and every now and them you'll catch me with some Avril Lavigne even tho it kills me a little inside. But most of all I really really love Crush 40~!


----------



## torachi (Feb 6, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> perhaps you cant hear the melody because your head is so fucking full of yourself.


 
Oh my, no. I'm used to that, and never allow it to cloud my judgement.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Never heard them. But industrial black metal tickles my fancy...links?


couldnt find thir best, but this one also works

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDiWv276t78&feature=related

try with "color of coma"


----------



## Korex (Feb 8, 2010)

torachi said:


> *underground hip-hop* and reggae flavored punk.



YAY


----------



## Hir (Feb 8, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> couldnt find thir best, but this one also works
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDiWv276t78&feature=related
> 
> try with "color of coma"


what the hell is this

the day this is black metal whatsoever is the day i listen to 50 cent



aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Foster The Fox (Feb 8, 2010)

My favorite genres is Rock to Death Metal depending on what I like.


----------



## AzulTS (Feb 9, 2010)

In order from greatest to least, Dance, Club, Electronic, Metal, J-Rock, J-Pop, Classic Rock, and Video Game Music


----------



## Xavier Uncia (Feb 9, 2010)

Ska, Punk, Alt-Rock, Pop, Progressive, Metal, And Symphonic/Orchestral.


----------



## Koze (Feb 9, 2010)

Xavier Uncia said:


> Ska, Punk, Alt-Rock, Pop, Progressive, Metal, And Symphonic/Orchestral.


GO AWAY.

Ska, and that shitty crossover metalcore stuff you people don't like. Dubstep, DnB and Gabber too


----------



## Winkuru (Feb 10, 2010)

J-pop, asian folk and music that strings modern and old. Mainly i just listen anime soundtracks,gamesoundtracks,filmsoundtracks that contain these elements.


----------



## Moth_the_Hyena (Feb 10, 2010)

Metal, but it varies, depending on the artist.  I also love 80s music.. regardless of what it is.  Anything but country and hip-hop/rap.


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (Feb 10, 2010)

Punk Rock, Alternative Rock, Classic Rock, some Metal, some New Wave, etc.


----------



## Bun (Feb 13, 2010)

alternative rock... indie... the classics... punk


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> what the hell is this
> 
> the day this is black metal whatsoever is the day i listen to 50 cent
> 
> ...



well black metal is possibly the most experimental genre ever so were all free to call whatever we want black metal... or something.
gotta admit their new era aims a lot harder towards crust/doom, but their older era sounded more like hellhammer or bethlehem.

and 2pac's collab with 50 is neat as fuck.


----------

